
PostgreSQL 10 now available in AWS, GCP and other clouds - oskari
http://blog.aiven.io/2017/10/aiven-is-first-to-offer-postgresql-10.html
======
oskari
PG 10 is now available through Aiven in 62 different cloud regions around the
world, including all AWS and GCP regions (including Singapore which doesn't
have Cloud SQL) plus most Azure, DigitalOcean and UpCloud regions.

